# ملاحظه...... هامه هامه عن دورات .......pmp



## مهندسو المشاريع (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الإخوه الكرام

ملاحظه مهمة أود التنبيه عليها من تجربتي في دورات PMP

وهي:

تأكد من السيرة الذاتية للمدرب ومدى كفاءته في عقد دورات سابقة وشمولية المواضيع التي يدربها والأهم من ذلك تاريخ الترخيص له بالتدريب على PMP

لأن الأكثريه غثاء كغثاء السيل إلا من رحم ربي

تجنب الشباب المستجدين في هذه الدورات، تجنب المخضرمين ولكن من تخصصات هندسية تكون مرحليه في عمر المشروع وليس من بدايته لنهايه لأن كل أمثلتهم في الدوره إما على مشروع تركيب توربين أو مشروع مد كيبل كهرباء


وتنتهي 36 ساعه للدوره وأنت ماعرفت إلا إدارة تركيب التوربين ومد كيبل الكهرباء

وحاول تشكم أي متدرب غير منضبط ويضيع وقت الدوره بإستعراض خبراته ومشاكل عمله الخاصه

الدوره ياشباب يبغى لها همه و " ثني الركبه"*
*ثني الركبه: كنايه عن الإستعداد للجلوس لفتره طويله والتفرغ للمذاكره... المرجع قاموس "مساء الخير يا بش مهندسين"

تحياتي
مهـ المشـاريع نـدس​


----------



## mos (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*مواصفات مدرب pmp*

أخى الكريم 
حيث أن لديك خبرة بالدورات أود أن أعرف توقعاتك بالنسبة لما يود المتدرب الحصول عليه خلال 36 ساعة مقسمة على 10 أيام وماذا ينتظره المتدرب من المدرب ..
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## nagopc (27 ديسمبر 2006)

تقريب بين الدراسة العملية و النظرية فالهندسة عملي رسومات ارقام معادلات منحنيات و بين كلام و را كلام و را كلام بلا اي امثله تثبت بها المعلومة

يجب ان نختار مجموعه المتدربين في مجموعه بعنايه مثلا المهندسين معا
البنوك معا تكنولوجيا المعلومات معا

انا حاليا في دورة معي مجموعة متناثرة و كل محاضره يتغير المتدرب و ما ارتحت له و انا معماري المهندسبن سواء مدني او عمارة لغه متقاربه امثله حيه بسيطة . الاخريين لم افهم منهم شئ

و بسؤال احداهم احد المحاضريين و اخبرته اني لم افهمه منه شئ رد قال نحن غير مدربين علي التدريس و ليس لنا درايه بالعملية التدريسية و لكن حتي لا اخوض تجربة الامتحان كل 4 سنوات و هي تجربة مريره ... كل محاضره ياخذ عليها 5 نقاط و 12 محاضره تعني الاعفاء من الامتحان و تجديد صلاحية الشهادة.

و اشياء اخري


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على إهتمامكم بالموضوع

مايتوقعه المتدرب من المدرب خلال 36 ساعة:
- تغطية شرح الماده التي في الكتيب بشكل موجز وشرح التعاريف لأن الدش فيها كثيييييييييررررر
- التنبيه على المتدربين عن أكثر المواضيع التي تتكرر في الإمتحان وهنا تبان مهارة المدرب
- تزويد المدرب بإستراتيجيات أثناء الإمتحان بحيث يعرف السؤال اللي يطنشه والسؤال اللي ممكن يفكر فيه
- طبعاً يفضل أن يكون اخر يوم في الدورة تدريب على مسائل إمتحانات سابقة.

ولكن أنصح أن تكون مراجعتك للمحاضره في مساء يوم المحاضره وكتابة كل المعلومات الوارده في الشرح وحفظ التعاريف.


والله الموفق

تحية للجميع

من

مهـ المشـاريع نـدس​


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (27 ديسمبر 2006)

رجاءً رجاءً رجاءً

من يملك الإصدار الحديث من كتاب Pmp العربي والإنجليزي يضعه هنا تحت هذه المشاركه مباشره

هنا ياشباب.........يعني بليز نو رابدشير أوغيره.......لان الإنس والجن كلهم ينزلوا منه

ويكسب الأجر في هذه العشر.

تحيه 
من
مهـ المشـاريع نـدس​


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*دورات اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف PMP Certificate*

الأخ مهـ المشـاريع نـدس
الأخوة الكرام

ملاحظة مهـ المشـاريع نـدس دقيقة وجديرة بالاهتمام فدورات اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف، الهدف منها محدد سلفا وهو الاستعداد واجتياز الاختبار والحصول على شهادة مدير مشروع محترف PMP Certificate والجهات المصرح لها بتنفيذ هذه الدورات تلتزم بإطار عام ومعايير محددة من قبل PMI ولذا يمكنك الحصول على الدورة بالقاهرة وتؤدي الاختبار بالرياض !!!!!!!

فمن الضروري التأكد من:
السيرة الذاتية *للمدرب *وخبراته المهنية كمدرب لدورات اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف

أيضا التأكد من أن *مركز التدريب *يوفر المادة التدريبية المطلوبة للدورة وأن من بين محتوى الدورة التعريف بنوعية وأنماط أسئلة الاختبار ووفق الإصدار الأخير من PMBOK 3rd Edition، كذلك التدريب باستخدام برنامج محاكاة *Simulator *لأسئلة الاختبار، مع تناول المصطلحات Terminology والاختصارات المستخدمة فى PMBOK 

س: كيف للمتدرب اختيار مركز التدريب المناسب لهذه الدورة؟
ج: 
الإطلاع على مطوية الدورة وما بها من معلومات والتأكد من جدية المحتوى وملائمة فعاليات الدورة للهدف من الدورة
من خلال اتصالاتك الشخصية، او عن طريق الاتصال بمركز التدريب أو بمدرب الدورة و حاول الاتصال بمتدربين سابقين وأسألهم عن مدى ملائمة الدورة
أسأل المتدربين السابقين عن مدى الاستفادة من المدرب والمادة التدريبية و شرائح العرض المستخدمة وكيفية الاستعداد للاختبار،.....
يمكنك الاتصال دوماً بفرع جمعية إدارة المشاريع بالمملكة أو فرع الجمعية بالقاهرة أو الاتصال بى للمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه الدورات
وبالتوفيق


----------



## medhat1973 (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه النصائح انت فعلا تنبهنا الى نقطه هامه جدا فكثيرا ما انخدع فاحيانا اذاكر من نفسى ولا اقتنع بما مقدرتى على تحصيل الماده العلميه وعندما اذهب لاخذ اى دوره ما اجد نفسى افضل بكثير عن الدوره بسبب الاساتذه الموجودين. وارجو نصيحه منك اى مكان اثق به كى اتم ال35 ساعه المطلوبه علما بانى اعيش فى قطر ولا اجد هنا من يعطى هذه الدوره وشكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (4 يناير 2007)

*دورات Pmp*

الأخ / medhat1973
الأخوة الكرام

ليس لدى اى معلومات عن مراكز التدريب فى قطر حيث أنى مقيم بجدة
يرجى مراجعة جمعية ادارة المشاريع - فرع الخليج العربي
www.pmi-agc.com
وبالتوفيق


----------



## medhat1973 (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخ محمد على اهتمامك وجهدك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (5 يناير 2007)

الأخ Medhat1973
أنا أقترح أن تقوم بتكوين مجموعه أنت وعدد من الزملاء في نفس المكان والذين يرغبون في إجتياز الإختبار وأن تقوموا بمراجعة الماده سويا والأفضل من هذا لو كان هناك شخص سبق وأن إجتاز الدورة ويكون موجه معكم 


أما عن أفضل شركة أو مركز يقيم هذه الدورات...... أقول أنه للأسف أنني طرحت هذا الموضوع بعد حضوري لدورة في أكبر شركه تقدم دورات هندسية في الوطن العربي والخليج بصفة خاصه

علماً بأن المدرب كان متمكن من الماده ولكن تخصصة وخبرته العملية وطريقة توصيله للمعلومة لم تسعفه في إنجاح الدورة

عموما الدورة لن تغنيك أبدا عن المراجعه الشخصية للماده

تحياتي للجميع 

من

مهـ المشاريع ندس


----------



## agaa (6 يناير 2007)

بعد التحية للأخوان الخبراء في هذه الدورة ارجو افادتي عن كيفية الدخول للإختبار فأنا ناوي انشاء الله اخذ الدورة لكن حسب ما سمعت ان هناك اشتراطات لدخول الاختبار مثلا ان يكون لك مشاريع سابقة و و و اتمنى التوضيح حتى لا اخذ الدورة ثم لا استطيع دخول الاختبار.

تحياتي


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (6 يناير 2007)

*اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف -*

الاخوة الكرام
للمزيد من المعلومات حول اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف
يرجى مراجعة
www.pmi.org
www.pmi-agc.com
:81:


----------



## m_halawa (6 يناير 2007)

*برامج التدريب المشتركة بين الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين والشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات*

مساهمة من الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين والتي تأخذ على عاتقها الإرتقاء وزيادة الوعي بعلوم إدارة المشروعات والعمليات وبالتطورات التي تستحدث في هذه المجالات ، تنظم الهيئة بالتعاون مع الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية (rep) Registed Education Provider From Pmi الدورة التدريبية لشهادة محترف إدارة مشروعات Pmp التي تعد تطبيقا للمعرفة والمهارات والاساليب والادوات على أنشطة المشروع من أجل تحقيق أو تجاوز توقعات ومتطلبات أصحاب المصلحة من المشروع ومن أجل تحقيق ذلك فإن الأمر يتطلب التوازن بين عناصر المشروع ( الوقت والتكلفة والجودة ....)

للاستعلام
الاتصال على
المهندس / عفت عبد المنعم ( مسئول التدريب بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
أو الأستاذ عبد المقصود حجازي ( مدير التسويق بالشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية )
هاتف 0503401861
4787531

والشركة من أقدم الشركات في مجال التدريب وقد قامت بتدريب العديد من الجهات بالمملكة ومصر ودبي ولها أكثر من 10 فروع بالدول العربية وهي معتمدة من Pmi
قامت الشركة بتدريب كل من
شركة الاتصالات السعودية
الهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع
المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني
شركة سعودي أوجيه المحدودة
سعودي كونسلت
شركة الكهرباء
وزارة الداخلية – إدارة المشاريع
الحرس الوطني – إدارة المشاريع
الدفاع المدني
حرس الحدود
شركة فواز الحكير
المؤسسة العامة لتحليه المياه
شركة السويكيت للتجارة والمقاولات
البرنامج السعودي للخزن الاستراتيجي
مركز الأمير سلمان لأبحاث الإعاقة
الهيئة العامة للاستثمار
زهير فايز ومشاركوه
البنك السعودي الامريكي
البنك العربي الوطني
شركة أريكسون
شركة ناسكو – موتورولا
والعديد من الجهات الأخرى....


----------



## agaa (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ m_halawa رقم الجوال الذي وضعت خطا يا ليت تضع رابط لموقع هذه الدورة على الانترنت اذا وجد وكيفية التسجيل


----------



## m_halawa (7 يناير 2007)

*شهادة إدارة المشروعات Pmp*

m_halawa*aucegypt.edu
0507476160 الجوال


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك وبارك مشاركتك
برجاء إرسال نموذج أو نسخة من أسئلة شهادة الـ PMP إذا لديك لأنى بإذن الله تعالى قد إقترب موعد إختبارى للحصول على PMP ولك جزيل الشكر وعنوانى ahmd_sharqawy على الـ yahoo أو الـ hotmail


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (30 يناير 2007)

*اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp - اسئلة واجوبة مجانية*

الأخ احمد الشرقاوي
الأخوة الكرام
اليكم وصلة للعديد من اسئلة الاختبار اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة 

http://www.pmconnection.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=9

كذلك 
www.pmstudy.com


----------



## nagopc (31 يناير 2007)

*مجموعه مواقع*

اسئله و مواقع في ملف مضغوط


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 فبراير 2007)

واللة مجهود مقدر جدا جدا تشكرون عليه يا محمد عبدالعال وnagopc


----------

